# Weed ID help



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

very flat stem
line down the center of the blade
non-clasping or non-existent auricles
pale green
outgrows my fescue (mostly rhizing moon and 4th millenium)

Research has led me to orchard grass, possibly goosegrass. In my area, orchard grass seems more likely. I need to check the ligule and I will post a pic.











Fescue on left, unidentified on right


----------

